# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services > [Selling] Youtube services l smmgoal.com views,likes,comments 4k watchtİme

## smmgoal

smmgoal.com you can see all services.. Youtube Like Dislike, Youtube Comment,Youtube Comment Like, Youtube shares..
Hello guys i started again sell Youtube Views..
1k Youtube Subscribers For 27$
YouTube Unique Views [ Targeted - Embedded Ads Views ] For $5.94
For other services and for prices please contact with me PM
Youtube Monetization Views - [ Sources - Facebook ] [ Retention - 200-240mins ] INSTANT For 57.64$
- Instant Start
- 500/day
- 30 Days Refill
- Time per view: 200 - 240 minutes (average 230 minutes). You need to balance the number of views you need to buy enough to 4000h.
- If you use videos longer than 4 hours: 1000 views = 3900 - 4000h watch hours
Tip: you can use multiple videos longer than 4 hours in the same channel to order can shorten the time to complete 4000h.
- Example: Using 2 videos in the same channel. Each video order more than 500 views. Then it takes only 1 day to complete 4000h.
• Use videos longer than 4 hours to get the best effect.
• Watch time: 200 - 240 minutes (avg ~ 230 minutes)
• If you use video length 4 hours +: 1000 views = 3900 - 4000 hours


Skype: yigitbudak
Payment Methods: Credit Card,Bitcoin,Cryptos,Payeer,Western Union, Bank Transfer,Perfect Money..

OE7WuV.gif

----------


## smmgoal

smmgoal .com

----------


## smmgoal

smmgoal.com

----------


## smmgoal

smmgoal.com

----------


## smmgoal

smmgoal.com

----------


## smmgoal

smmgoal.com

----------


## smmgoal

smmgoal.com

----------

